# UFC 90: SILVA vs. COTE Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 90: SILVA vs. COTE*
Date: 10/25/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Allstate Arena (Rosemont, Illinois)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[22-4-0] *Anderson Silva* (c) vs. *Patrick Cote* [13-4-0] - *UFC Middleweight Championship*

[15-3-0] *Thiago Alves* vs. *Diego Sanchez* [19-2-0]

[32-3-1] *Sean Sherk* vs. *Tyson Griffin* [12-1-0]

[11-3-1] *Fabricio Werdum* vs. *Junior Santos* [6-1-0]

[13-1-0] *Thales Leites* vs. *Goran Reljic* [8-0-0]


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[21-7-2] *Melvin Guillard* vs. *Spencer Fisher* [21-4-0]

[5-0-0] *Gray Maynard* vs. *Rich Clementi* [32-12-1]

[15-6-0] *Gleison Tibau* vs. *Hermes Franca* [18-7-0]

[9-3-0] *Ricardo Almeida* vs. *Matt Horwich* [23-10-1] 

[9-6-0] *Josh Burkman* vs. *Pete Sell* [7-4-0] 

[16-4-0] *Rory Markham* vs. TBA


----------


Saturday, October 25th, the UFC heads to Allstate Arena just outside Chicago, in suburban Rosemont for UFC 90: SILVA vs. COTE...presented by Harley Davidson.

The BEST pound-for-pound fighter in the world, Anderson "The Spider" Silva returns to 185 lbs. to defend his Middleweight title, against number one contender, Patrick "The Predator" Cote...who is on a five-fight win streak.

In the co-main event, mainstays in the loaded UFC welterweight division: Thiago "Pitbull" Alves takes on Diego "Nightmare" Sanchez in a fight that could determine the next person in line for a championship opportunity.

UFC 90: SILVA vs. COTE - Saturday, October 25th, live on pay-per-view from Rosemont, IL.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

it's sweet that such an awesome card is coming to chicago.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Still think Silva will destroy Cote. And another one bits the dust....


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I love Anderson Silva but that is the 3rd best fight for me on this card, I am looking forward to Alves/Sanchez and Griffin/Sherk more.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

The Legend said:


> I love Anderson Silva but that is the 3rd best fight for me on this card, I am looking forward to Alves/Sanchez and Griffin/Sherk more.


Alves/Sanchez is the best matchup on the card IMO.

I sure hope Cote can make it a battle with silva but I doubt it.


----------



## Kongo's MMA Gym (May 6, 2008)

*U F C 9 0 : S I L V A v C O T E*

* I Honestly Could Not Agree With The Last 2 Poster's More , IMO Silva Fighting Cote Is Just A Small Part Of This Truely Unreal & Amazing Card Which I Think Will See Thiago Alves Destroying One Of My Personal Favourite's Diiego " The Nightmare " Sanchez & Shaun Sherk Powering Himself To A Decision Victory Over Top 155 lbs Top Contender Tyson Griffin , All In All A Very Solid Card With Some Great Undercard Fights I Can't Wait To See & Intrested To See Whooo Make's The Leap From Contender To Serious Threat To There Respective Title's :smoke01:*


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

*My first live show-suggestions on tickets?*

I think I'm going to have to get tickets to this one...this is propably as close as the UFC will come to St. Louis. 

So I was looking at prices for the Atlanta show and they break down like this:
$604/$404/$254/$154/$79

Assuming similar prices in Chicago: I don't think I can justify $600, and propably not $400 (trying to save money for my wedding)...is it worth the extra hundred between the $150 and the $250. I'm assuming the $80 tickets you just watch on the big screen and can't really see anything in the ring (maybe the same for the $150? 250?). Just wanting some opinions from people who have been to a few shows. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah silva should take this and i am def looking forward to alves smashing sanchez.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I love Anderson Silva but that is the 3rd best fight for me on this card, I am looking forward to Alves/Sanchez and Griffin/Sherk more.


I agree with you, these two fights are going to be close and either are most likely to be FOTN.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Amazing card, 88-90 are some of the best UFC cards ever.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I love Anderson Silva but that is the 3rd best fight for me on this card, I am looking forward to Alves/Sanchez and Griffin/Sherk more.


4th for me, gotta love Goran vs Leites. Hell, since I'm a huge Fab Doom fan, I'd pick his fight over Silva vs Cote, too. But, that's just me, of course.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> 4th for me, gotta love Goran vs Leites. Hell, since I'm a huge Fab Doom fan, I'd pick his fight over Silva vs Cote, too. But, that's just me, of course.


Yeah Leites/Reljic is above Silva/Cote for me too. I don't know if the Fab Doom fight is above it for me because I expect him to run over his opponent also.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

If I was putting together a gameplan for Diego it would be to come forward with a double jab and to throw it stiff and often. Thiago doesn't like pressure because it interferes with his ability to use his best weapon, the low kicks, and the jab in his face might give him something to think about other than the obviously impending shot. If Diego can ever get his mind wandering to the jab and maybe a lunging overhand he can change levels or clinch and try to muscle things to the mat.

If I'm looking at a plan for Thiago, it's to continuously circle and resist the urge to start kicking, counter Diego's southpaw jab with the right straight, and stay outside only throwing the vaunted low kicks when you've got Sanchez on the end of that right hand and he's not coming forward. If it goes to the clinch the idea is to pummel for underhooks, use the superior size to put Sanchez in the fence, and then go straight to the plum and knees and separate quickly if he's not down from the first couple shots. Distance is key.

I give this one to Alves, but it should be extremely exciting so long as it isn't over within the first couple of minutes. Diego is a great grappler and he's extremely aggressive and effective with his GnP, but his wrestling is a bit subpar for the wrestler-heavy WW division and that's been his biggest problem so far. His striking has improved a lot, but the improvements he showed against Luigi aren't going to mean shit against Alves because Thiago can bang and he's leagues ahead of Diego in terms of technique. 

Wrestling will be the key here and if Diego isn't able to at least get Thiago's attention with his strikes I don't think he has a chance. Alves' sprawl has progressively gotten better and Diego's just lacks the wrestling technique to get him on his back without really setting his shots up. He's also looking at what I expect to be a hefty size disadvantage which will make that task of putting Alves on his back even tougher.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Fights in rank for me:
1. Thiago Alves vs. Diego Sanchez
2. Goran Reljic vs. Thales Leites- Must say i jumped on Gorans bandwagon after the Gouveia fight, brings cozy memories of crocop kicking fools left and right in the heyday
3. Silva vs. Cote- Cote my boy bring it home. I don't see you having really any chance but im gonna bet on you anyway. **** betting with ur brain haha.
4. Gleison Tibau vs. Hermes Franca- Just hope Franca trims it up a bit for this fight even if he has to go back to his roid raging days, if so this fight has some serious potential
5. "Fabulous" Fabricio vs. Can- Favorite HW showing a can to the subway station :thumb02:
6. Gray Maynard vs. ???- Just excited to see him back in action, hopefully against someone in the top 10
.
.
.
10. Sean Sherk vs. Tyson Griffin- Im in the very very small minority here in not wanting to see this fight at all. Seans fights aside from the BJ fight have just defined lay n pray and really bore me


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Got my tix!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Got my tix!!!!!!!!!!


what was the pricing?


----------



## R.v.B (Aug 16, 2008)

ean6789 said:


> Fights in rank for me:
> 10. Sean Sherk vs. Tyson Griffin- Im in the very very small minority here in not wanting to see this fight at all. Seans fights aside from the BJ fight have just defined lay n pray and really bore me


I'm with you on that one, I find Sherks style incredibly boring. He very rarely finishes a fight in the ufc, although in his defense hes only ever been defeated in the ufc by the best.

This is a great card though I really don't see Cote having a snowballs chance in hell against Anderson, still great card


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> what was the pricing?


$50
$100
$200
$400
$600
$1000


----------



## SpiderSilvaMT (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with all the posts so far. The last couple UFC events have been exceptional cards. This one does not shy away from that. I agree that Anderson's fight defeinetly isn't the best fight on the card. 

I believe that fight will be heavily one-sided and I don't see a brawler like Cote dethrowning Anderson quite yet. I don't believe that Cote has the ground game to even BEGIN to compete with Anderson Silva, there has been numerous occasions where Cote has refused to go to the ground in his fights.

Yushin Okami would have been a MUCH better opponent. But this fight will just have to do for now.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

damn why is graymaynard still on the undercard


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I fear for Thales Leites' safety.

Facing a BEAST in Goran Reljic, who was SHREDDED @ 205 against Wilson Gouveia. Now, Goran is cutting DOWN to 185 lbs.!?!? MAN, he's gonna be absolutely cut. The guy is a beast: stands 6'3", we all saw his POWERFUL striking, and the body of a LHW at a lower weight class. DAMN. 

I fear for the entire Middleweight division.

Look the f*ck out.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

card of the year hands down

im sure it will pull many ______ of the year categories fight night

shit even the preliminary card beats a few past main cards


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope theres some early KOs. I want to see these fights

Melvin Guillard vs. Spencer Fisher 
Gray Maynard vs. Rich Clementi 
Gleison Tibau vs. Hermes Franca


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 90...good fight card*

...Just a short take on the Silva/Cote fight. Cote is tough, but like Fitch...wasn't tough enough to beat GSP. Anderson Silva has definitely peaked now that he's jumping divisions. Silva's striking is on such a high level, Cote will be overwhelmed quickly by Silva's devasting Muay Thai strikes that will result in a Silva TKO or KO. Even if Cote gets the takedown, Silva is a serious danger off his back. Anderson Silva has been walking through a who's who right now. A peaked MMA fighter is one of the most dangerous opponents to face. Get ready for another Spider highlight reel....lol


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

One of the best preliminary bouts i've seen on a card.

Fisher v guillard has the potential to be fight of the year, 2 more great lightweight fights in Franca v Tibau and Maynard v Clementi, Almeida whowould have been main eventing this even if he won his last fight against one of the IFLs biggest stars and Burkman is fighting also.

I cant wait, the undercard is almost as good as the main card.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

No one mentioned that David Baron has been signed with the UFC. He's great.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

T.B. said:


> I fear for Thales Leites' safety.
> 
> Facing a BEAST in Goran Reljic, who was SHREDDED @ 205 against Wilson Gouveia. Now, Goran is cutting DOWN to 185 lbs.!?!? MAN, he's gonna be absolutely cut. The guy is a beast: stands 6'3", we all saw his POWERFUL striking, and the body of a LHW at a lower weight class. DAMN.
> 
> ...


Aside from his physique, I don't believe that Reljic looked very impressive in his last fight. He had mediocre punches and was just looking for one move -- the high roundhouse. He was basically pre-spirtless Cro Cop, minus the good angling and varied kicks (height wise). I don't see him being an enormous threat to MW, least of all its champion.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i loved goran and i really hope that he does well in mw!


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Main event is exciting like feeding a cow to a shark is exciting.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

^^^
Damn thats a good deal.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Kin said:


> Aside from his physique, I don't believe that Reljic looked very impressive in his last fight. He had mediocre punches and was just looking for one move -- the high roundhouse. He was basically pre-spirtless Cro Cop, minus the good angling and varied kicks (height wise). I don't see him being an enormous threat to MW, least of all its champion.



Exactly, his head kicks are awfully telegraphed and he does a poor job at mixing up his strikes. He has decent footwork and powerful kicks to boot, but when that's virtually your only tool, success is bleak. Anderson would in all likelihood ice him in a skinny minute.


----------



## MMA-king widows (Aug 16, 2008)

R.v.B said:


> This is a great card though I really don't see Cote having a snowballs chance in hell against Anderson, still great card


all signs point to a silva victory, but every1 goes down eventually. I agree that silva will win, but he wont nearly have the success at LHW that he did at 185. the division is just too stacked to have one fighter even hold the belt for very long, let alone dominate like spider has been doing in the ufc thus far. I doubt silva reaching the top of the LHW division.


----------



## clingin' chains (Sep 2, 2008)

Jesus.. This is gonna be nuts. Even the prelim bouts are awesome. I'm going to have to agree with most of the field and say Silva is to much for cote. Everyone does go down eventually but I dont think its Silva's time at this one.


----------



## vanguard (Sep 12, 2008)

Anderson Silva is on a roll. All odds are against Cote and this one is going to be bad (my prediction).


----------



## yynnaot (May 28, 2008)

Gray Maynard vs. Rich Clementi 
has no business being undercard.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

True, but the main card is already stacked, so unfortunately, it's a pre-lim. I hope Rich pulls off another victory, as I dig the guy. I'm really enjoying this whole "Clementi takes on promising LW's" thing. Shit's been fun.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I see this either being a dominating win for Silva, or hes about to get a domineering win and get's KO'd. So essentially, easy win


----------



## TheDukeofFluke (Sep 12, 2008)

yynnaot said:


> Gray Maynard vs. Rich Clementi
> has no business being undercard.


The winner of that fight should fight the winner of Sherk/Griffin for a shot. I see Griffin frustrating Sherk on the feet just like BJ did plus Griffins got better wrestling than BJ might even be able to take Sherk down. Alves is a huge WW and i can't see Diego controlling any part of this fight. I really want to see Leites get tooled cuz of the Marquadt decision but i know its not his fault. I think Silvas gonna have to be careful when he rocks Cote cuz he could KO him with his back on the fence. Still Silva wins in impressive fashion.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

War Patrick Cote!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Please excuse my profanity in this post.

Why the **** is Melvin Guillard vs. Spencer Fisher not on the main ******* card? This goddamn fight will be FOTN I bet my left nut on it.

Once again my apologies. If I have to come home from the bar to see this fight im going to be more pissed than the vatican was when it became public knowledge mother teresa was an atheist.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Please excuse my profanity in this post.
> 
> Why the **** is Melvin Guillard vs. Spencer Fisher not on the main ******* card? This goddamn fight will be FOTN I bet my left nut on it.
> 
> Once again my apologies. If I have to come home from the bar to see this fight im going to be more pissed than the vatican was when it became public knowledge mother teresa was an atheist.


Well don't worry cause the fight is no longer happening. Guillard had to pull out for some personal reason.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

yorT said:


> Well don't worry cause the fight is no longer happening. Guillard had to pull out for some personal reason.



personal reason(read coke posession)


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm feelin dangerous.

I think Cote is going to win, sig bet anyone?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Cote will get destroyed, Silva for the win. But for me i can't wait to see Griffin handle Sherk.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I just want to say that Diego/Alves has the makings to be FOTY, IMO.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> I just want to say that Diego/Alves has the makings to be FOTY, IMO.


With Deigo get KTFO *crosses fingers*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

screw that I want to see Alves get beaten like a red headed step child, he has shown no respect for his opponents by failing to make weight previously, WAR DIEGO!!!!!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't stand Deigo, he thinks he is the greatest fighter to ever live.


----------



## cyrusking (Sep 26, 2008)

*Silva vs. Cote*



WarHERO said:


> Still think Silva will destroy Cote. And another one bits the dust....


I feel bad for Cote. He is going to get destroyed in under 2 minutes.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

LCRaiders said:


> Cote will get destroyed, Silva for the win. But for me i can't wait to see Griffin handle Sherk.


You have to be the only person on the same page as me I can't wait to see Griffin beat Sherk either! People are saying that Sherk is a boring lay and prey fighter, but with Griffin bringing it to him it will not be a boring victory for Tyson. If Griffin beats Sherk there is no way he won't be next in line for the 155 title shot.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I definately think Griffin will take it.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Jundon! said:


> War Patrick Cote!



Ironic, you're sporting an Anderson Silva avi...

Silva melts Cote in one minute, two tops. Anyone with Cote's power surely has a shot, although Silva has shown the sturdiness of his chin having eaten two massive overhand rights from Hendo and simply taking one step back. Technically, Cote isn't anywhere near as precise as Silva, while his power is negated by Anderson's precision and accuracy. I'm fully anticipating a brutal KO somewhere early in the first frame.





Meshuggeth said:


> I definately think Griffin will take it.



Griffin lacks one key element that Sherk possesses, explosiveness. It should be a war, but I'm inclined to go with Sherk here after setting a rampant pace that Griffin won't be able to keep up with for the duration of the fight.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Griffin has shown that he could keep up a fast pace.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> Griffin has shown that he could keep up a fast pace.



He faded somewhat during the latter part of the Guida fight, but even if he can mount viable offense against Sherk for 15 minutes, he lacks the shear explosiveness to counter Sherk's takedowns. Sherk also has a very active top game and he can pass elite level BJJ players' guards like butter, which is exactly why I favor him here.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

This is your chance to jump on Thiago Alves' war wagon. 

Once he beats Diego, GSP is next.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This fight is severely unfair to Patrick Cote. Poor guy is gonna really get the crap beat out of him.:thumbsdown:

But hey, at least he can say that he fought one of the best.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

The Finisher said:


> This is your chance to jump on Thiago Alves' war wagon.
> 
> Once he beats Diego, GSP is next.


I do firmly believe he is the biggest threat to GSP at WW and have for a while. my posting history supports this


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not putting anything pass anyone in this MMA Game. Silva has the possibility of getting beat( George St. Piere vs Matt Serra). I highly doubt it though. But Cote has been on the top of his game as of late and he does have knockout power. However, it just takes one mistake and one openning for silva to nail him.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

uoolokpa said:


> I'm not putting anything pass anyone in this MMA Game. Silva has the possibility of getting beat( George St. Piere vs Matt Serra). I highly doubt it though. But Cote has been on the top of his game as of late and he does have knockout power. However, it just takes one mistake and one openning for silva to nail him.



While Cote may have dynamite in his hands, he lacks for in technique and lateral movement. Silva has proven the worth of his chin after eating two massive overhand rights from Hendo and simply taking a step back. Unless Cote can somehow mount a quick flurry to begin the fight, stagger Silva in the process, he could very well leave the cage with his arm raised. It's very doubtful, but a chance nevertheless.

I'd be inclined to favor Silva heavily because barring power and a granite chin Cote has, Silva is even more perilous and adept with his strikes, while having just as durable a jaw. If Cote waits for Silva to bring the fight to him, he'll wake up face first on the canvas. It's Cote's objective to take Silva out of his element by wading in constantly and pressuring him until no end. He's risking the potential of getting clobbered amidst working inside of Silva's range, an area he'll need to work tooth and nail to attain, but he can at least employ his bread and butter while extenuating on his power. Inside the pocket, Cote is just as dangerous as Silva, merely lacking the pinpoint prowess, but his power is enough to jolt anyone once he's in connecting range.

Silva has superiority in footwork and is just as good a wrestler as Cote is, which isn't saying much. Cote needs to gloss over his pros, meaning firing rapidly within proper distance while trying to avoid as much leather he'll be guaranteed to consume in the process. Any way you cut it, this fight should end in spectacular fashion.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

uoolokpa said:


> I'm not putting anything pass anyone in this MMA Game. Silva has the possibility of getting beat( George St. Piere vs Matt Serra). I highly doubt it though. But Cote has been on the top of his game as of late and he does have knockout power. However, it just takes one mistake and one openning for silva to nail him.


And silva hasn't been on top of his game as of late? Silva is the most consistant fighter in the ufc right now,


----------



## Reese_Hollywood (Oct 6, 2008)

Paul "the Alaskin Polar Bear" Varlans Is The Best Fighter That Ever Lived!!!

What was Joe Silva thinking when he put this one together?!.. one second the UFC had the fans thinking that Anderson Silva is the next big thing at LW to counter the Affliction card,but as soon as Randy Couture comes back they just start feeding him sheep like Patric Cote. I really don't think Cote earned a title shot.. i mean a split decision win over Almeida, a TKO over Drew who is .500 fighter, and a TKO over the most overrated fighter in the ufc (Kendal Grove).. which Jorge Rivera did the same thing a few cards later, and Rivera has not been top 20 since 2003.
Patric Cote's list of accomplishments is pretty short when you stack him up against alot of other fighters.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Reese_Hollywood said:


> What was Joe Silva thinking when he put this one together?!.. one second the UFC had the fans thinking that Anderson Silva is the next big thing at LW to counter the Affliction card,but as soon as Randy Couture comes back they just start feeding him sheep like Patric Cote. I really don't think Cote earned a title shot.. i mean a split decision win over Almeida, a TKO over Drew who is .500 fighter, and a TKO over the most overrated fighter in the ufc (Kendal Grove).. which Jorge Rivera did the same thing a few cards later, and Rivera has not been top 20 since 2003.
> Patric Cote's list of accomplishments is pretty short when you stack him up against alot of other fighters.


UFC had you thinking Anderson was the next big thing at LHW? what gave you that idea? When Anderson said in his post fight that his responcibility was to defend his title?

Who is your alternative middleweight for him? Who do you have as the middleweight number one contender?


----------



## Reese_Hollywood (Oct 6, 2008)

69nites said:


> UFC had you thinking Anderson was the next big thing at LHW? what gave you that idea? When Anderson said in his post fight that his responcibility was to defend his title?
> 
> Who is your alternative middleweight for him? Who do you have as the middleweight number one contender?



well obviously his responsibility is to fight for his belt, he is the champion.. but he also said he wants the biggest fights possible, and a cote vs. anderson fight is not what he was refering to,you would think the best pound for pound fighter in the world would wanna make more money, but from marketing stand point they would rather throw rich franklins face in the lw gategory, and keep anderson the king-pin of middlewight.
but you know if affliction was more of a success then he would be fighting more at lw for ratings.
good thing marc cubans company is already gased.
and as for a middleweight contender.. patric cote does seem to have that slot, but i mean that shows how
little emphasis has been placed on that weight catogory.. im sure if they focused on some other fighters for there
fight nights.. any other middleweight could string together those wins.
i would have to go with yushin okami as the contender he has won 7-8 last fights, and overall a better record.
plus there is unfinished business between him and anderson. 


-i like your response though man, tell me what you think about diego vs. alves???


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Reese_Hollywood said:


> well obviously his responsibility is to fight for his belt, he is the champion.. but he also said he wants the biggest fights possible, and a cote vs. anderson fight is not what he was refering to,you would think the best pound for pound fighter in the world would wanna make more money, but from marketing stand point they would rather throw rich franklins face in the lw gategory, and keep anderson the king-pin of middlewight.
> but you know if affliction was more of a success then he would be fighting more at lw for ratings.
> good thing marc cubans company is already gased.
> and as for a middleweight contender.. patric cote does seem to have that slot, but i mean that shows how
> ...


Well Okami is hurt, that's why cote got the shot.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Reese_Hollywood said:


> What was Joe Silva thinking when he put this one together?!.. one second the UFC had the fans thinking that Anderson Silva is the next big thing at LW to counter the Affliction card,but as soon as Randy Couture comes back they just start feeding him sheep like Patric Cote. I really don't think Cote earned a title shot.. i mean a split decision win over Almeida, a TKO over Drew who is .500 fighter, and a TKO over the most overrated fighter in the ufc (Kendal Grove).. which Jorge Rivera did the same thing a few cards later, and Rivera has not been top 20 since 2003.
> Patric Cote's list of accomplishments is pretty short when you stack him up against alot of other fighters.


So who (besides Okami who is injured) should get this title shot then? It's easy to shoot down a solution, much harder to come up with a better one.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Reese_Hollywood said:


> well obviously his responsibility is to fight for his belt, he is the champion.. but he also said he wants the biggest fights possible, and a cote vs. anderson fight is not what he was refering to,you would think the best pound for pound fighter in the world would wanna make more money, but from marketing stand point they would rather throw rich franklins face in the lw gategory, and keep anderson the king-pin of middlewight.
> but you know if affliction was more of a success then he would be fighting more at lw for ratings.
> good thing marc cubans company is already gased.
> and as for a middleweight contender.. patric cote does seem to have that slot, but i mean that shows how
> ...


if you search my posts for alves you'll see I've spoken quite a bit on the subject .

Cote is the number one contender who is able to fight. So Anderson has to fight him. Okami is injured. Anderson has to defend his belt as no one likes an inactive champion.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this card is all around amazing...even the undercard is like a mini FNL

as far as i'm concerned, silva vs. cote is just a lil icing on the cake....alves vs. diego could easily headline a ppv and sherk/tyson is worthy of a co main event...then you've got werdum fighting as well as goran/leites which is going to be really really fun


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Alves vs Sanchez and Griffin vs Sherk will probably show us our 2 next contenders at WW and LW. Great fights.

Werdum should smoke a fool and still be overlooked.

Silva will give his many fans boners after killing Cote.

Goran vs Leites will probably end up being the best fight on the card,which is saying something.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Alves vs Sanchez and Griffin vs Sherk will probably show us our 2 next contenders at WW and LW. Great fights.
> 
> Werdum should smoke a fool and still be overlooked.
> 
> ...


yeh, that fight should have tons of wild striking and crazy aggressive sub attempts....i wasn't that impressed w/ Goran's skillset in his last fight...he pulled guard nicely, but overall, it was his heart and recuperative ability that drew me to him...Leites on the other hand seems to fall apart when he gets hit


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

In that poster, Silva has this "I'm gonna f*ck you up." type of look and stance, while Cote's posture doesn't really convey much confidence.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Everything Cote does, Anderson does better. Unlike GSP, Anderson is too experienced to get cocky, while he is on the top. He has experienced what happens when you get overconfident, too many times to lose.

I expect this fight to look similar to Anderson's first victory over Rich. Tear him asunder with knees to the ribs, then break his nose with knees to the face.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Goran vs Leites will probably end up being the best fight on the card,which is saying something.



Traditionally, two opposing styles don't meld into barnburner-type material. Marqaurdt/Leites had that potential, but considering Goran primarily bases his style on setting up his strikes, albeit often telegraphed head kicks, I'm not really expecting an all out war here.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

With the injuries should be called "UFC 90: Cursed"


----------



## Reese_Hollywood (Oct 6, 2008)

Welterweight contender Diego Sanchez has been forced to withdraw from his UFC 90 bout against Thiago Alves due to torn rib cartilage, but the October 25th co-feature bout is not lost, as standout 170-pounder Josh Koscheck has stepped up to face Brazil’s “Pitbull” in an equally intriguing welterweight matchup.

Josh Koscheck will be more of match for Thiago,considering the fact that he defeated Diego back at UFC 69, and he did put up a good fight with GSP.. followed by 2 victories including ufc vet Chris Lytle & TKO over Dustin Hazelett.


----------



## jcsambo (Oct 8, 2008)

ill go for silva


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Considering all this talk about retirement makes me think that Silva is not motivated for this fight so this *may* be an upset in the making?


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> Considering all this talk about retirement makes me think that Silva is not motivated for this fight so this *may* be an upset in the making?


No, Anderson said he is still focused and motivated for this fight. I believe him, so far he hasn't come close to slipping.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Who else thinks Franca is going to beat Aurelio?


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

On the UFC site they only have 4 fights to be televised
Griffin/Sherk
Werdum/Dos Santos
Koscheck/Alves
Cote/Silva

So what will be the other televised bout they usually have 5 fights.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

lol, I like the undercard better than the main one, with the exception of watching cote get his ass beat down like a two dollar whore who forgot to pay her pimp his $1.50


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I agree with randy. I don't think theres a doubt in my mind that Silva is gonna run through Cote like he did the rest of that weight class...Alves vs. Sanchez might just be the fight of the night


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Quit shitting on Cote. The dude was giving a solid effort and he got hurt. 

He deserves better than that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> lol, I like the undercard better than the main one, with the exception of watching cote get his ass beat down like a two dollar whore who forgot to pay her pimp his $1.50


Thats the most ignorant bullshit I've ever heard, he was hardly getting his ass beat down,


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

it seems that it took awhile for silva to engage.was he just toying with cote, trying to make for an entertainig fight or did he really see no openings?


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *randyspankstito*
> lol, I like the undercard better than the main one, with the exception of watching cote get his ass beat down like a two dollar whore who forgot to pay her pimp his $1.50


Dude, Silva landed like 2 shots, and Cote ate them up. Chances are if that match continues, either Cote catches Silva, or Silva wins by decision.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

Too bad cote got injured, you never know what could have happened there.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> lol, I like the undercard better than the main one, with the exception of watching cote get his ass beat down like a two dollar whore who forgot to pay her pimp his $1.50


Cote was in there much better than Hendo and Franklin after the second round or did you miss that?

Besides Pimps need more than 1.50.​


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

BTW Chicago mma fans are f*ckin gay.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't remember anyone taking a crap on Franklin when Silva turned him into a Picasso, or on Henderson or even Leben, at least not the way some of you guys are crapping on Cote now. You don't go three round with one of the most dangerous men in MMA by getting you ass beat.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Quit shitting on Cote. The dude was giving a solid effort and he got hurt.
> 
> He deserves better than that.


You are 100% correct. To be honest, I have never been impressed with Cote. Cote's chin is the only thing that I would give him credit for. But tonight, he got my respect for standing in and making it one hell of a fight.

I would have love to see how the fight would have ended if he doesnt get hurt. My opinion, the fight either goes 5 rounds or Cote gets a lucky shot and wins.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> BTW Chicago mma fans are f*ckin gay.


I was for sure ashamed of the booing.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

..but Cote didnt really land anything. Since when do you win fights by surviving? The only reason he got to round 3 is because Silva was showboating trying to give fans their money worth and finishing in a later rounds.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 90.....dang poor Cote*

...Cote was putting on a good game. Dang...his knee gave out! Too Bad for Patrick but it happens. Anderson Silva was looking better than ever with his unreal foot movement and angles. I'm really getting sick of all the dang *BOOS* from the crowd! They booed almost every match! It's obvious that MMA is has progressed much faster than it's fans have. Even these news Refs are garbage. I totally agree with Joe Rogan on "Sometimes there is a stalemate". To all you booers...GO BUY A PRIDE DVD AND GET A CLUE TO HOW JAPANESE FANS REACT AND RESPECT THE SPORT!
...I guess this new group of MMA fans are clueless to what Octagon control means. I enjoyed every fight like a true fan would. With so many different techniques involved, it's also obvious that most fans have never studied Martial Arts in the first place or even understand it. 2/3's of MMA fans today can't even spell Jiu Jitsu correctly. To all you booers.....GROW UP OR GO WATCH YER DANG FOOTBALL THEN! Give me a break!:thumbsdown: 

P.S. SANTOS UPPERCUT WAS AWESOME AND ALVES LEGS KICKS WERE TOP NOTCH!:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Apart from lasting a bit longer than previous Silva opponents, Cote, up to the point of injuring himself was for sure losing the fight.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

That crowd was terrible. I hope all those booers went to the afterparties and contracted AIDS.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I had AIDs once but I gave it away, :confused03:


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

*Please Explain...*

Can someone please explain to me how Silva ends up with a TKO over Cote for Cote's leg blowing out?? Shouldn't his have been a "No Contest" win for Silva as opposed to a "TKO"​


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

putmeonhold said:


> Can someone please explain to me how Silva ends up with a TKO over Cote for Cote's leg blowing out?? Shouldn't his have been a "No Contest" win for Silva as opposed to a "TKO"​


Well if the ref didn't jump in silva could have just ran over there and punch him in the face while he was on the ground. Cote couldn't continue.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

lol...Im glad I didnt spend 60$ on this debacle.....


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Where can I see teh undercard fights? I know Miller vs Horwich is on UFC.com. I need to see the Franca and fisher fights.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

putmeonhold said:


> Can someone please explain to me how Silva ends up with a TKO over Cote for Cote's leg blowing out?? Shouldn't his have been a "No Contest" win for Silva as opposed to a "TKO"​


 'No contest' and 'win' are mutually exclusive. 'Technical knock out' means the referee determined the other fighter couldn't continue. Where's the problem with the call?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

putmeonhold said:


> Can someone please explain to me how Silva ends up with a TKO over Cote for Cote's leg blowing out?? Shouldn't his have been a "No Contest" win for Silva as opposed to a "TKO"​


I'm gonna get tired of explaining this but, Cote was unable to continue the fight therefore Anderson gets declared the winner. The injury was not due to an accidental illegal strike which would have caused the fight to be ruled a NC nor did the injury occur on an illegal strike which would of resulted in a DQ. 

A ref can stop a fight and declare a winner if a fighter appears to have developed significant injuries in the referee's view, such as a broken bone.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

That was an entertaining fight! And one of the strangest MMA fights I've seen in years. Some of the oddities:

1. Silva stares into space with his eyes closed at the start of the fight.

2. at the beginning of the second round, Silva again, seems spaced out, unfocused, looking behind and around him, instead of straight ahead. Herb Dean calls out to him repeatedly to begin fighting.

3. was Silva channeling Michael Jackson? Or, the Temptations? I couldn't help but laugh throughout. 


Silva is clearly bored. But, he is not human. Neo-like. Please find Anderson Silva some real competition. Like Fedor. Or Lesnar. That's all.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was an entertaining match. It was a different kind of match up. Anderson showed his phenomenal foot work and defense. Watched the replay several times now. Cote couldn't get him except for the couple of elbows while he was on the ground. Silva was able to dodge em like the "matrix." I dunno if people see it, but Silva was setting up the entire match. He laid so many bait and traps for Cote, but most he didn't fall for. The shit that he does confuses 99% of his opponents. 

It could have very well been over in the first round for most fighters after the kick and knee to the head. The rest of the fight Silva was essentially playing mind games which is pretty awesome; helping hand, "Wing Chun" motion, Capoeria foot work then launches an attack out of nowhere with the lead left clocking Cote, letting his guard down etc. Basically he showed that Cote couldn't touch him. Third round Silva was in strike mode and ready to take him out. It's too bad...we may never know.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

The Spencer Fisher fight was really good. I love Fisher. He really is a great fighter.

Did anyone see the Franca/Aurelio fight? Beautiful leg kick onsalught from Hermes.

It sucks how only the main card gets attention.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn, I still haven't seen that Spencer Fisher fight. And what a letdown, finally seeing Silva in a good fight and Cote unfortunately gets hurt.


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

*silva carried cote*

I find it funny that patrick couldnt do much and that silva danced, it seems obvious that they where not in the same league.

Patrick did say he felt his knee go out in the second round but tried to come out, he also made it a point of holding up three fingers to show the crowd that he did it, So now he is only fighter to go 3 rounds. Maybe the UFC can find some one to actually fight with Silva.

Who would that fighter be


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

k91st said:


> I find it funny that patrick couldnt do much and that silva danced, it seems obvious that they where not in the same league.
> 
> Patrick did say he felt his knee go out in the second round but tried to come out, he also made it a point of holding up three fingers to show the crowd that he did it, So now he is only fighter to go 3 rounds. Maybe the UFC can find some one to actually fight with Silva.
> 
> Who would that fighter be


Good question. Silva is at the top of his game right now, I can't even imagine anybody beating this guy.


----------



## Kiddie (Oct 31, 2008)

Silva could have ended that fight in the first round if he wanted to. He clearly felt sorry for him and wanted to give fans a show. He did! It sucks that Cote had to get hurt but there's no way that if the fight would have kept going, he would have won. I'm sorry but he doesn't compare to Silva in any way, shape or form! Silva is a great fighter! He gave Cote a little confidence (what with Cote saying he's the first to take Silva to the 3rd round).. that was cute. lol


----------

